

Computing at CERN - stardotstar
http://home.web.cern.ch/about/computing
"Physicists must sift through the 15 petabytes or so of data produced annually to determine if the collisions have thrown up any interesting physics."
======
juskrey
I wonder if there is any volunteer computing grid exists.

